# Wie weit lasst Ihr Eure Köder hinterm Boot raus??



## FischersFritze (12. November 2002)

Was ich Euch schon immer fragen wollte:
Wie weit lasst Ihr Erue Köder hinterm Boot laufen??
Mache ich was falsch, wenn ich tief fische stacker ich kurz hinter dem Downriggerkabel und umso flacher ich fische je weiter lasse ich die Köder raus( so etwa zwischen 40 - 150 Fuss).
Wäre nette Geste von Euch, wenn Ihr mal Eure Fischtechnik verratet. ich meine nartürlich auch, wenn Ihr mit Slides oder Yellow-Birds fischt!
Für Eure Postings danke ich Euch jetzt schon und wünsche uns allen eine fischreiche Saison :m 
Petri Heil von FischersFritze


----------



## Laksos (12. November 2002)

Willkommen an Board!

Ich denke, Deine Art zu stacken, ist schon o.k.!

In flachen Bereichen sind es bei mir oft ca. 30m, gehe aber auch bis auf 20 oder 18 Meter.


----------



## Tiffy (12. November 2002)

Moin FischersFritze,

das wird ja ein ganzer Aufsatz wenn ich das jetzt so haarklein erklären soll. Ich fass mich aber kurz.

An freier Leine, soll heißen ohne weitere Hilfsmittel wie Planer oder Downrigger laufen meine Wobbler ca. 25 Meter hinter dem Boot. Blinker in Verbindung mit Paravanen oder Sinker laufen ca. 15-20 Meter hinter dem Boot. 

An den Planern mit Wobbler ca. 15 Meter. Mit Sinker oder Paravan ca. 10 - 12 Meter. Im Oberfächenbereich mit Blinkern ca. 8 Meter.

Am Downrigger immer weiter weg je flacher ich fische. In Tiefen um 30 Meter laufen die Köder ca. 2 Meter hintem Clip. Bei 3 Metern laufen sie ca. 15-20 Meter hinterm Clip.

So als kleine Daumenregel,

tiefes Wasser = kürzere Entfernung
flaches Wasser = längere Entfernung
trübes Wasser = kürzere Entfernung
klares Wasser = längere Entfernung

Warum um alles in der Welt wird da so ein Heckmeck gemacht ??
Ganz einfach:
Der Schleppfischer sucht Futterfisch. Die meisten finden zufällig auch welchen . Dann kommt es darauf an mit dem Boot möglichts oft über den Schwarm zu fahren. ( In der Nähe bleiben ) Und das ist nunmal mit kürzer hinterm Boot laufenden Ködern besser zu machen wie mit weit hinter dem Boot laufenden Ködern. ( Wendekreis ) Selbsthaken der Fische spielt natülich auch ne Rolle, deshalb bin ich immer bemüht möglichst kurz hinter dem Boot zu fischen.


----------



## til (12. November 2002)

Gefangen hab ich mit &acute;freier Leine&acute; schon mit 2(!) - 40m Schnur zwischen Rutenspitze und Köder. Es geht mir vor allem darum, wie tief die Fische stehen. Wenn sie Tief stehen oder nichts beisst, lass ich mehr Schnur raus, damit meine Wobbler tiefer laufen. Z.B. einer meiner Lieblingswobbler geht leider &acute;nur&acute; etwa 4,5m Tief bei c. 25m Schnur. Wenn ich echos auf 6-9m hab probier ich halt 40m rauszulassen (und nehm auf der zweiten Rute einen tiefer tauchenden). Andererseits wenn es eher flach ist und ich Bodenkontakt krieg, verkürz ich die Schnur und/oder hebe die Rute an.


----------



## Tiffy (13. November 2002)

> _Original von til _
> Wenn sie Tief stehen oder nichts beisst, lass ich mehr Schnur raus, damit meine Wobbler tiefer laufen. Z.B. einer meiner Lieblingswobbler geht leider &acute;nur&acute; etwa 4,5m Tief bei c. 25m Schnur. Wenn ich echos auf 6-9m hab probier ich halt 40m rauszulassen



Soll keine Kritik sein til,

aber:

wenn man mehr Schnur wie ca. 20 Meter auslässt dann taucht ein Wobbler nicht unbedingt tiefer. Ein wenig schon bei wenig mehr ausgelassener Schnur, jedoch lässt der &quot;Druck&quot; der durch das Wasser auf die ausgelassene Schnur wirkt, einen Köder auch schon mal flacher laufen wie vom Hersteller angegeben. Kann sein das ein Wobbler der bei 20 Meter ausgelassener Schnur ca. 4,5 Meter tief läuft, bei 25 Meter ausgelassener Schnur noch mal nen halben Meter tiefer läuft. Bei 40 Metern ausgelassener Schnur läuft er aber plötzlich nur noch 2,5 Meter tief weil der Druck der auf die ausgelassene Schnur wirkt den Köder wieder hochholt.


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (13. November 2002)

@Til: Tiffy hat Recht viel schnur drückt den Köder hoch.


----------



## til (13. November 2002)

@fischer und tiffy:
Das stimmt nicht. Der Wobbler geht nie höher wenn man mehr Schnur rauslässt. Normale Tieftaucher haben bei 25 Meter Schnur erst knapp 80% Prozent ihres Tiefenpotentials erreicht. Und manchmal kann 0.5 m Tiefer der Unterschied zwischen Erfolg und Misserfolg sein.
Der Durchmesser der Schnur hat auch grosse Auswirkungen auf die Tauchtiefe: je dicker die schnur umso weniger tief. Hingegen, entgegen landläufigem Glauben, ist die Geschwindigkeit fast egal. Sobald er anfängt zu tauchen, geht er auf seine (durch schnurlänge und -dicke) vorbestimmte Tiefe. Wenn man sehr schnell fährt, geht er vielleicht ein klein wenig flacher.
Das ist alles nicht auf meinem mist gewachsen, sondern von die Autoren des buchs &acute;precision trolling&acute; haben das rausgefunden.
schaut mal hier:




Und wer gerne liest: hier


----------



## Tiffy (13. November 2002)

Find ich ja cool  :g 

Man lernt doch nie aus. Hab mir die Seite mal angesehen til. Besten Dank für den Link :m


----------



## Tiffy (13. November 2002)

Nochmal ne Frage til,

hast du das Buch ?? Irgendwie kann ich das noch gar nicht so richtig glauben. Da lernt man von klein auf an....... und jetzt das.

Werd mir mal das Buch bestellen......


----------



## Heringsbändiger (13. November 2002)

Ob Longline, am Sideplaner oder mit Tauchhilfen, ich fische immer 30m hinter dem Boot. Bei meinen Rollen ohne Linecounter habe ich einen Stopperknoten auf der Schnur angebracht, damit ich immer die gleiche Entfernung fische. 

Beim Downriggerfischen halte ich es im Prinzip so wie Tiffy, obwohl ich auch im tiefen Wasser den Köder mindestens 7m hinter der Kugel laufen lasse.


----------



## til (13. November 2002)

@tiffy:
Ne, das Buch hab ich (leider) nicht. Aber muss ich mir vielleicht auch mal zutun. Es besteht wohl hauptsächlich aus solchen Tabellen für alle möglichen Wobbler. Es gibt auch ne Version für Wurfangler mit ebenso erstaunlichen Resultaten, dass nämlich der Wobbler seine grösste Tiefe erst relativ kurz vor dem Angler erreicht...


----------

